# Can't get WoW Trial to work right



## Deatheron (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering if there's anybody out there that knows what to do with WoW Trial you get. I've been trying play it but every time I try it pops up with a window that says "failed to find a suitable display device. exiting program" then once I click ok it pops up with another error window that says " this application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR#132(0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program: C:/Users/Public/Games/World of Warcraft Trial/WoW.exe
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:779781D1

The Instruction at "0x778781D1" referenced memory at "0x000000000".
The Memory could not be "read".

Press OK to terminate application"

I think I might have done something wrong afterwards too. I was thinking about reinstalling the game again but I'am a noob with computers so what I did was go to the WoW folder I saved in Program Files, deleted it and downloaded another Trial icon basically. so umm I'am not sure what to do at this point. plz if anyone reads this help me with this atricious problem of mine.:sigh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I had a similar issue. A complete re-installation of the game solved it.


----------

